# preparation for FET.



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello,
I'm due to have FET at the end of Sept, I've just started my medication today so its all systems go now.. but I was wondering if there is any advice as to how I can prepare my body for this as I really want this to work (like any particular foods, drinks etc). Its a frozen Blast and its the only one so fingers crossed it thaws !! 

Thanks
Durhamlass


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya  
I have been eating healthily,fruit and veg everyday.
Drinking 2L water
Pineapple juice 1 glass(good for the lining)
milk 1L(good for implanting and lining)
7 Brazil nuts(good for the lining)

I have also been having acupuncture once a week,and day of ET and week 2.

I dont know if this all helps,but if someone told me to stand on my head for a week i would  

Fingers crossed for you hun,i have ET on Friday and mine also are at blast.

Lou x x x


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Louise 

Just saw your advice and you mentioned that milk is good 
for the lining

What kind of milk is best, Full-fat, or semi-skimmed  or does
it not matter 

I'll try anything to get a BFP 

Hope you can help

Bevvers


----------



## Halo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just trawling my brain for stuff I've read about milk and implantation etc and I think I remember than semi-skimmed or skimmed is preferable over full fat.  Something to do with higher vitamin / mineral content in the semi or skimmed.

I know this doesn't sound like it makes sense and I can't find it on google.    Perhaps someone can correct or back this up.

One thing I did just find on google is that consuming low fat dairy products over normal "full fat" dairy can cause problems with ovulation.

Bloody milk sounds like a nightmare, probably safer with the Gin!!! 

Halo xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

really interested to read this thread as I'm coming up for FET prob end of next week, I'm just trying to eat a varied diet. And using pregancare plus with the omega 3 tablet.

My friend says not snacking if you can avoid it. I'm rubbish at that!

I'm also having acupuncture and I asked her about diet she said she'd heard full fat milk was best. i hate milk so I'm going for natural yoghurt. The thought of drinking a litre of milk a day makes me feel sick!!
Also acupuncture lady said good quality organic protein- chicken/fish etc. was good. (60gr) a day if poss. Also sunflower seeds.
I think being relaxed as possible is probably the best and hardest thing. 

K x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi there,
This suggestion is a bit different as it is not preparing your body as such (but actually in someways it is!) Someone I know read of research that suggested   the night before ET. I always feel a bit naughty suggesting this, which actually I know is silly as it is the way the majority of babies are made! It was the only thing I did different for my second FET, which worked, so you never know. We actually did it the morning before ET and I certainly felt relaxed during ET!
Good luck!
Hettie


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya  
I drink semi skimmed,i cant drink full fat milk.I would really perfur not to drink it at all (YUK) if you dont like drinking it,try and mix it with some nesquick...it does the trick  

Everyone is right,the best thing is to try and chill out.Have you had any acupuncture,it really does help you relax and is really good for in-plantion on ET.

Lou x x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh Hettie you naughty thing............just laughing my DH would love that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies, I especially like Hetties.. might give it a whirl as you never never know. I have a scan on Friday to see how the good old lining is doing.. feel very bloated .. 

Durhamlassx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Durham Lass and Everyone else. 

I feel really bloated too, now have transfer date of 7th sept, which is good- less than a week to go!! Very exciting. When is yours? 

I'm trying to be organised this week and sort house so I can chill next week, but so far am being lazy!! 

Hope everyone is well

Livity K x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Good luck Durham Lass and Livity K !!!!!!

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Livity - Good luck with your transfer . I'm not sure when mine will be just yet, I have a scan on Friday to see how my lining is looking then I will know then I think. 

I took the full two weeks off last time when I had ICSI but this time i'm having it transferred then going back to work see if it makes any difference. 

Durhamlass


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Durham Lass, 

I had scan today and started the progesterone injections so its definitely on for monday.  

Good luck with your scan

K x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

durhamlass - my fet gave me twins what i did was take pregnacare plus vitamins, carried on as usual, ate 5 different fruit and veg a day. juiced fresh oranges twice a week. if you work during your 2ww it goes much quicker too which is better for you mentally. milk good for womb lining so try drink that if you can


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Avon queen congrats on your twins!!!!!!!

Just goes to show if the embryos are going to take they will regardless of how much you rest!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

oh yeah sunbeam tis so true. with the ivf i lost a stone, ate brazil nuts/pineapple juice fresh/milk/coQ10/pregnacare....got BFN   so after the disappointment, i put on a stone, ate healthy stuff i fancied, and didnt bother with brazil nuts etc, just changed to pregnacare PLUS which has omega as well....and kept busy and worked.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Avon Queen you know with my last cycle I think I got too engrossed and nearly drove myself insane (as well as DH).  Think this time im going to be more relaxed..........definitely going to get the pregnacare plus!!!!!!!!!  I took pregnacare too but dont think it was plus!!!!!!

How do you manage with two?  I would just love twins!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, i had an IVF cycle in may but got     was gutted as only had 1 embie put back due to age etc, but now started my nasal spray on saturday to prepare me for FET and im defo having 2 put back, guess everyones different and has different views but we are all here for the same outcome   
on my last 2ww i was doing nada!! My hubbie wrapped me in cotton wool and when you have a son and hubbie to look after, a house and a dog we all know its sooooo hard to do nothing, plus drives you  
so im going to do it as natural as poss, try relax and just do normal everyday things just not over do the everyday things!
This journey is hard and stressful and im a grumpy wife at the moment feels like everythings a worry, defrosting the embies, quality/quantity, timings, then the 2ww and it doesnt end there, but one step at a time for us all and im glad i finally joined FF as i thought when i had my 1st IVF i could do it alone but it really does help 2 talk as ive not told many people.
x


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

HI, I'm New, been posting on other threads too.
I'm on third IVF( FET this time) 9 frosties - hoping to make blast. Just thought would add what I do, in case anyone interested. I eat healthily, walk alot, ( don't drink enough water, but make myself on IVF), Do acupuncture in cycles, and day of ET, and after, bed rest 3 days on previous two cycles, following transfer, drink milk when stimming on IVF, and will on Prognova tabs too. Usually use Zita West vits but had to rein in the finances so using pregnacare plus too this time. Although must by more as used the omega ones when was using up the last Zita's! 

Interesting reading others experiences @cycle time and on 2WW. 
Good luck to you all.  

Mich so sorry about your BFN, and for your awful previous loss of Josh    fingers crossed this time lovely x 10.
Love to all
Spangleygirl.xx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning all,

Livity - How come you are having progesterone injections for FET? I'm just taking Progynova for now .. i asked if there would be injections and cons said no.. god hope not..

Avon Queen - Twinnies how fabulous - I would love twins, did you have one egg or 2 transferred? I'm having the day of transfer off and the day after then its back to work - I stayed off for 2 weeks last time and drove myself crazy, analysing every twinge etc.. nightmare.

Mich - so sorry about your BFN  It really does help to talk about IVF on FF. I told quite a few people last time around so maybe that jinxed things, so this time I've not told many people.

Well I cant wait for scan tomorrow to see whats going on as it feels all heavy down there .. just wondering if my cyst is playing up .. 

speak soon 
take care all
Durhamlassx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

sunbeam - yeah i used pregnacare for ages but not pregnacare plus. changed to that and got pregnant though could have been coincidence. it has 2 tablets, one is omega 3 to help with bubbas brain development (mine needed all the help they can get in that department!) tis about a tenner a month but worth it. omega 3 is fishy oil so dont take on empty stomach or before bed as it repeats   you have to suffer for your art though     i DIDNT manage    for 3 mnths    then they slept through and now theyre 6 mnths and gorge. its much better now, i am very organised (you have to be!!!)

mich222 -hello again   yeah and do a 2ww diary as well ( i have an fet diary on there actually) helps get feelings out

spangleygirl - FORGET the bed rest. makes things more stressful and dramatic as not what you normally would behave like. go back to work and carry on as normal. its all a game of chance, if its gonna work, its gonna work. pregnacare plus. five fruit and veg a day. moderate exercise. good luck


durhamlass - 2 embies transferred. yeah i was off for weeks with first attempt turned into some kind of zombie! yeah have the day off after transfer to settle yourself and then go back thats a good idea.

just have some confidence girls, and you have every chance, if you get a bfn you just have to try again, try not to let it beat you (feel free to now abuse me i dont intend to be patronising, i mean it from the heart)    massive hugs wanting you all to get your wish this year sending lots positive vibes


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi just want to say a huge thanks to everyones well wishes etc, wishing love and luck right back at you all   heres sum baby dust for us all to grab aswell coz we are gonna get BFP's!!!!!  
xxx


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi girls, I'm into the 2WW with my FET....had AF twinges so can only asume the old cow is on her way 
 I'm regular as clockwork and even with both my ICSI cycles AF pitched up when she was due and over-rode the drugs! Even the clinic were surprised  
Avon Queen....just read your ticker and you have given me hope as my frosties were an 8 and a 7 cell   Wow...to get twins would be a dream come true. My cycle has been totally unmedicated. Just rang when I got my smiley face on my OPK and then they defrosted 2 of the frosties and both survived so had them stuffed back.....no scans, no pessaries, no drugs......nada! I wanted drugs  
I have been taking aspirin and Boots pregnacare with Omega 3. Also this time I have gone back to work (work as an air hostess so embies very well travelled already  ) been to the gym, had a cheeky glass or 2 of wine   and carried on living as normal. I too am of the opinion that if it's gonna work then even skydiving wouldn't stop them sticking. I spent my 2 fresh cycles going slowly stir crazy sitting at home..... 
Good luck to everyone   nvb xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Wow lots on here, Hope everyone is well,

Durham lass you have progesterone 5 days before transfer on FET- you can have pessaries or injections. Are you having medicated FET

Night 

K x


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning All,

Hope everyone is well. 

NVB - Good luck for your 2ww got my fingers crossed for you, when do you test ? 

Livity - Yeah am having medicated FET, although I might actually prefer the injections to the pessaries and thats saying something for me. 

Scan today so we shall see whats going on - having a lot of sharp twinges so hope everything is ok. 

I rang my NHS clinic yesterday as I'd been taking Clomid prior to this FET and I didnt ovulate the first month, however, last month I did ... hurray .. my progesterone levels were 65.4 how good....  so happy, its prob the first time i've ovulated in my life as it was soooooo painful, never had that type of pain before .. 

Best get back to work .. am off this afternoon so lots to do.

Speak soon
Durhamlass
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

Durham lass- don't wish the injections on you- they don't hurt going in but by bottom is now stinging a lot and is tender and its only day 3 - apparently the muscle will get saturated and then (the nurse cheerfully said) I'll have a sore lumpy ****....mmmm lovely

That's cool about your progesterone- did you not down reg? I did so thats the other reason I need the injections as my natural systems are shut down.

NVB- good luck for the next week or so...

Hi Mich - hope things good with you

have a good day- I'm off to Kew gardens with my SIL and lovely nephew.

K x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

nvb- i had unmedicated FET with 7 and 8 cell embies yeah better off working in 2ww. good luck sending positive twin vibes!                         oh yeah and some baby dust too              

durhamlass- great you ovulated, does make you have more confidence    

hi livityk


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey all just popping on to see how everyone is, 

Livity K, ooh only the weekend to go whoop whoop   will b thinkin bout ya!   all will be perfectly fine. Hope your having a fab time with your family and the wee guy!   

NVB dont give up hope stay positive and keep going   its such a hard time for us ladies eh, i wonder sometimes if the other halfs would go through what we do  !!! wishing you love n luck   
maybe if this fliipng   would go we could get some nice sunshine to cheer ourselves up a bitty xx

Hey Avon Queen, hows the hair today   
Hope you had a good night with the twins and they slept well 4 u, sometimes with sleep deprivation it sends us a bit  
My son Ben whos now 8 was a nightmare! we had to buy a single bed and put it beside ours until he was 5.5!!!!!    hes defo worth the nights awake and lack of sleep though, hoping i get the chance to do it all over again   xx


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi ladies....sadly it wasn't to be. Noticed brown blood in my pants last night and AF pains now full on with dodgy tum and brown sludge discharge (tmi!) which I always get prior to AF. Only on CD24 but got + on OPK on CD12 so full AF will pitch up on Sunday...I would bet (what's left!) of our savings on that! Knew the chances were slim but it does make me wonder why my body expels the embryos so quickly. They had only been in 8 days....and this was an unmedicated cycle....my last ICSI cycle this happened exactly the same! Need to be asking immune questions I think!
Good luck to you all for your BFP's. nvb xxxx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh nvb i am sooooo sorry    Hope you are bearing up and taking yourself off somewhere this weekend to cheer u and dh up a little. Its such a long and exauhsting let alone emotional journey we embark on when starting all this, i really really hope your ok      
What are your thoughts now on this journey?
Lots of love, thinking of u xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

nvb - im so sorry hun     

mich222 - tommy came in bed with me as was coughing again dh got sent to spare room again. hair quite fruity has risen throughout the day. ahh i give up with it


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

hey ladies

hope you don;t mind me butting in but been reading your thoughts with interest, expecting to start FET myself in Oct all being well. I was an angel for last IVF, ate everything I was supposed to, didn't have a drop of alcohol for 3 months before, did accupuncture etc. Ended up with the perfect cycle (i.e. lots of eggs, good fertilisation rate and good qual embies but still got BFN  .  I've always been of the attitude that people have babies all the time without taking all those steps, but then I guess most of those people dont have fertility issues. On the other hand, I think you can get too anxious about it, and I think this time round, much as I desperately want it to work, I plan to chill out about it, eat well but not obsessively healthily

Avon Queen, liking the idea of nookie the night before ET - this might sound like a stupid question (I ask a lot of them   ) but you get told to use protection when you are cycling, are you suggesting not to??! Gosh whata personal question to ask on my first post on here!   . 

nvb, so sorry about your BFN, know how it hard it is to deal with. Sending you some    and best wishes.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

rachlr - sound like me i had a good ivf cycle, plenty embies, good quality, and had 1 put back and got bfn. i too did everything (not acupunture) i could so i "couldent blame myself" after that though i realised its just a case of the right embryos that are meant to be, if its gonna take, its gonna take. all you can do is keep healthy and crossy your fingers really

fet much better as i had no drugs, after the ivf ec my ovaries were very sore and swollen.

mmm regards nookie (whats that?!) i think youre not supposed to. id check with your clinic, but im sure they said no once tx starts...

im ok with any quesh, you cant shock me


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Avon Queen, just realised it was Hettie that suggested nookie the night before! Doh, sorry fot the confusion!! But totally agree with you, I think as long as you are relatively healthy, if its meant to be it will. Hard to take when its a BFN, but fingers crossed it won;t be next time!

x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

oops i get mixed up in my old age! yeah when i got my bfn i sunk into a deep depression, lord knows how i would have coped with another negative 8 weeks after that....thank god it wasnt   i thought id have to worry about that if it happened. you have to dont you. think i would have prob needed anti depressants TBH


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Avon Queen- that's exactly what I feel like about the next test- I'm more worried about how I'll cope as much as anything- when we started ttc with ICSI ( our only option due to DH being paralysed) last summer a couple of friends and SIL were preg and I was thinking well I'll be a few months behind them- obviously that didn't happen- now some of same friends are starting to think about number 2 over the next few months and I just so want to be preg by the time that happens. I think because we started ICSI as soon as we were ready for a family we've been ok for a bit as we haven't had lots of trying leading up to it- but now I'm starting to get edgy... fingers crossed for 22nd sept (OTD) Your story of SET- BFN and FET twins has been very inspiring..thank you

I have acupuncture booked for before and after- the lady does treatments in a studio in her garden with a skylight over the bed looking up to trees it is super relaxing- so I hope it will help the little embies on their way!!

Rachel I had similar cycle to you everything good and I back and BFN- I didn't have accupuncture though- although I had on my first cancelled cycle- I think I just needed to feel things were different- this time I'm pleased I'm having acu as it is very relaxing if nothing else. On the nookie front- we're trying to have a very loving weekend- to prepare the way for the embies- don't know if it will work but def makes me feel more connected to DH- and has broken a too long dry spell   which is a very good thing- issue of protection doesn't come up for us so don't know about that one. 

Mich22 and Durham Lass- I've lost track of dates when are your FET's 

Have a good sat night- X factor anyone!! 

K x


----------



## angels82 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi I hope no one minds me joining this thread i've just joined FF and was hoping to get some advice. 

I had a failed cycle of IVF in June and have started my first FET cycle as we were lucky enough to be able to have spare to freeze, the problem is I started my nasal spray 8 days ago and was told by my clinic that I should expect to bleed within 10 days of starting the spray and I haven't. I responded really well with the IVF in terms of my lining being ok and producing sufficient eggs so am confused why I have no symptoms from the spray this time around? Has anyone else experienced this or could offer me advice in any way?? 

I have been doing acupuncture for the last 2 months and now am wondering if maybe that could have stopped something? The clinic have said that if there's no bleeding by wed next week they will take me in for a blood test but what would they be testing for?? (Probably something i should have asked them on the phone at the time!  )

I'm really sorry to go on and to ask daft things and to post a thread that's all me me me but any help or advice would be brilliant! 
Thanks in advance and loads of good luck to you all for what ever stage of treatment you are currently at! xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

livityk - thankyou, i couldent understand why after such bad luck, i had 2 babies in there. i really couldent get my head around it...i could have understood one, but two?! thought it was a trick or something? i said to the nurse "ive lost 2 babies, then i get 2 back" i felt like i had been given back the 2 i lost? and all at once? it was overwhelming and scary too. Yeah before the bfp i was in such a bad mental and emotional state...my heart was hanging by a thread, and my self confidence was shattered. not to mention all the drugs and physical stuff. i just got to the stage where id rather it kill me than stop cause i felt existance was too painful without a baby.....eek serious stuff......i guess i would have HAD to have got over another negative, but you can only take so much cant you....it was my heart that was broken and i felt empty. i still remember that feeling like it was yesterday.infact i dont think i will ever forget it though id like to...i look at the boys and im so grateful they exist, i wonder now if i will lose a leg or something to compensate?!

angels - sorry hun i didnt have spray...id ring clinic...sounds like youre ok though i reckon....i doubt acupuncture would have stopped it....ah i see youve rang clinic already...not sure what theyd be testing for...well probably hormone levels to see if the spray is working and doing what it should even without the bleed which is prob the case. i guess if the spray wasnt working theyd give another drug. but like i say prob fine just not had the bleeding bit. id ring monday and ask what the blood test would be for else youre gonna drive yourself bonkers in the meantime!!!


----------



## angels82 (Sep 4, 2009)

ha it's true i think i've worn this keyboard out googling options!  thanks for the reply though and congratulations on ur twins! x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

angels haha just ring em monday


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Helloooooo all hows everyone doing tonight?? Alls well i hope, Avon Queen you will be relaxing, twinnies in bed by now, have a good weekend if i dont catch up before its finished!!   x

LivityK im not sure of my dates yet, baseline 17th so however long after that. Have a lovelly loving weekend!!!!  
Soon b Monday   x

Angels 82 helloooo   Well i started d/r with my nasal spray for FET on the 29th August and my baseline is the 17th Sept, with it being a fet i started the spray on day 2 of my period, then my period stopped the day after but i had like water instead of blood(tmi Sorry) so then today my period has started again full on but i remember the nasal spray doing this when i did my fresh IVF, i think we are all diff but like Avon Queen says id do whatever you need to do to rest your mind at ease. Good Luck   x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mich222 -yeah there in bed bless em, dh visiting his dad in hospital, so its just me, FF and x factor. ahh bliss    ah its the weekend isnt it. i dont really notice anymore!!   ahh ive just cried at this couple getting back together on x factor!


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Afternoon All, crikey i've lost off with everyone on ere, its only been a couple of days since I posted  

NVB - I am so sorry to hear of your BFN  

Livity - hows things going with you ? I had my scan on Friday, lining was 11mm so I'm all set for ET on Thursday .. started the dreaded Cyclogest yesterday (urgh) I hate doing what we have to but I guess if the outcome is good we dont mind.. where are you on your journey ?

Angels - Sorry chick, I've never had Nasal sprays so cant advise on that one, but i would defo ring clinic. 

There is a lot of talk of nookie the night before ET on here, is it a good thing to do or not would you say (obviously with protection  ) 

As I said earlier I had my scan .. so am all set for ET on Thursday, just praying my little blast makes the thaw.. will be so nervous on Thursday and the transfer is not until 3pm i mean could they leave it any later ? I only have one blast so will be gutted if it doesnt make it, but I think its a strong'un as all the others didnt make it whereas this one kept going to blast.. I still my cyst so the Consultant said it was prob Endometritis (forgive spelling) I have no idea what this means and what it means fertility wise.. why dont they explain ?

Is anyone else having ET this week as we will be on 2ww wait together ?

Avon queen - the couple that got back together on x factor last night, have you read about them in the paper, they spilt up again 2 hours after the show, apparantly he is having a relationship with her best friend ..


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

durhamlass - no way! that poor girls gonna need counselling! and everyone will be asking her about it. suppose she will make money from the story....what a pig. Endo is when your womb lining doesnt go away with period every month i think...the cure is pregnancy as that clears it all out....thats all i know. think baby spice has it if that helps    im sure someone on here will know, theres prob a thread for it. mind you she didnt say you defo had it so id wait and see what happens with this tx.


----------



## odette78 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I had a failed icsi in July this year and hopefully going to start FET end september beginning of October. I'm like many of you here with first icsi everything went perfectly except the BFN. I did have some added stress my best friends fiancee was killed and three days after transfer i was standing at his funeral but these things happen in life so it obviously wasn't meant to be. 

This time I'm going to try and relax! Although DH who has the BIG C multiply myeloma has being diagnosed with testicular cancer (secondary site) so the frozen embies and the three remaining vials are all we have left to try. 

I just realised i am painting a very depressed picture DH has had Cancer for years its just something we live with. Anyway hoping for natural fet and seeing clinic this week and looking for any advice, what questions  should be asking?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All

Odette- hello- I don't know much about natural FET but I'm sure there are people who do- sorry you had such a tough time last time, How is your friend doing?

Durham Lass- good luck for thurs I have a 3pm transfer tomorrow and am also nervous about the defrost. I'm having acu before and after so we'll see what happpens. I'm sending Dh out tomorrow am to buy lots of organic meat and fish for me to get the good protein thing going. 

Angel82- hope you get answers from your clinic- good luck

Avon Queen, Mich hope you've had a lovely weekend. I'm really enjoying x factor too- wasn't that Lucy girl amazing? 

Please all send my embies lots of good thawing vibes tomorrow.. 

K x


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all

Is it really Sunday already??!!

K, sending your embie lots of   , good luck for your transfer tomorrow.

Odette, likewise know nothing about a natural FET cycle, but keep fingers crossed for you.

Right, off to bed I think, shattered!

xxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

thanks Rachel-have a good sleep.

K


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Some of you have been questioning the nookie advice(!). I have done a bit of internet research(always dangerous!) and it seems as though there is a possibilty that 'exposure to sperm' might increase your chances. I was never advised by my clinics to abstain from sex during my cycles, but if you have been, then perhaps you should follow their advice. During my fresh IVF cycles, we definitely didn't as felt so bloated from the drugs/eggs. But with the FET, it seemed like a good idea and we couldn't see what harm it would do. 

Durham lass - good luck for Thursday!

Hettie x


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Good luck LivityK, Thinking of you for 2moro. xxx Hope your littlebabes are waiting patiently for you. xxlots of      being sent your way. xx

Avon Queen - I know everyone has their own little routines (or maybe not) for the 2ww, so some wk some don't, some rest, some don't, but I've done bed rest on both my cycles, had two bfp's v.sadly the first m/c at 7 weeks... :' in Zita Wests books she recommends rest, to allow your embies the best poss chance, so I tend to follow that advice. I know you said you wk'd and you got twins and ate what you fancied and that's fab, but me I'm sticking to my own little plan and praying hard it'll bring me the same fortune. If it doesn't, I know I will have no regrets cos I did what I could to help them along. Just something _I_ have to do for my own piece of mind. I know we are different and you've tried it both ways. .xx Hope your little bundles are doing well.xx
Good luck Durham lass for Thurs sending you positive vibes for those embies. xx as regards the cyst/endo issue - I'm guessing- but I've got endo, (well had think its come back as lap was in 05)!, I think a cyst posses a risk if it swells with fluid and could potentially burst, whereas endo is an adhesion that builds from leaking blood causing scar tissue to form and attach there, which can cause pain and discomfort throughout the month, it develops from retrograde bleeding flowing backwards and sticking to other areas/organs. I guess he is saying it's not such an issue to your fertility at this stage?, but that its a factor to consider for further treatment?- should you need it. Just a guess though, don't quote me, best to ask about may concerns your unsure of. x
Angels Hi, think they may test for your hormone levels if your not bleeding when you should - not sure which one though! - It says in one of my books that they can sometimes give you a drug to get it going though?
It maybe your dose needs tweeking?
Hi Odette - wow, there are so many people on this thread now its hard to keep up!, and I'm new too so its quite overwhelming!!....phew! Sorry can't help re Nat FET questions, mine is first FET but with meds, hope you get some answers from someone.  So sorry you ve had so much tragedy and stress to deal with. Sending you and your hubby hugs for what you live with continually and hoping there are some positive vibes ahead for you guys. xx 
Hi Rachlr, I read your MSG about the nookie thing and laughed! I too was told *no* nookie during cycle, but I've never heard of the nookie before ET thing?/...i know someone else posted it though. I wouldn't dare upset anything that close to treatment! eek. Good luck, hope this this your time this one round. x
Well I've got my pineapple juice and milk at the ready, and am currently hunting brazils!...I don't care, I'll carry on as I started this nightmare journey....giving it all I've got on each one. Have to, to not regret it later.....  Good luck to those that are of this camp, and to those who aren't! may we all hit the jackpot soon. xxxx

Sorry if missed anyone off... 
Love SPG.

Ps: just seen Hettie's reply.........(before I posted this above), and thought 'what would a cons think abuout hot man juice running down your legs whilst they are down there, doing what they have to to put those little embies back?' ........they might think "ooh smells a bit manly down here"?!!......Hmm,  nah don't see myself being able to do that at that time! Hettie, did they say anything about it being easier to get them up or anything??!!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Spangley girl

re your PS have to say I had same thoughts but wouldn't have written it so well  

Any thoughts on that from the others would be interesting- 

One thing I did think ( man juice aside) was that the contractions of an orgasm might well stimulate blood flow to the uterus and therefore be beneficial.

where are you on your cycle? are you on 2ww?

K


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi K,
Well if you find any other info let me know! ....never come acorss this before.

I'm currently down regging....pants, feel like l'crappo!!...A she devil would be rivalled with my moods! Very emotional ATM. Always suffer with down reg...hot flushes, weird dreams , really intense and believable...freaky!, lots of tears and nasty headaches. I'm doing jabs not nasal spray. Baseline is on 10th. First FET, not sure what to expect on next stage with progynova tabs?!

Sending lots of     to you for 2moro. xxxx
SPG


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

angels - howd you get on on monday? 

spangley - yeah i understand hun, everyone does whats right for them, i was just in a stinker cause id gone by the book with no results, would prob have blamed myself if it hadnt worked wouldent i


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning

Livity - Good luck for transfer, hope all goes well -- sending lots of   vibes for you. Let us know how you get on. We will be roughly on 2ww wait together, well you being 3 days ahead of me .. have you started a diary ? 

Eeeee all this talk of nookie is very funny. 

Avon queen - I couldnt believe it when i read it about those two, i mean fancy him saying oh i love you with all my heart then her finding out he is seeing her best mate   

Spangley - thanks for info, will have to look it up as I dont want that cyst there forever. I think it would defo affect next treatment as I will be doing egg sharing so will have to have full IVF again.. good luck for your scan on 10th..

Well I had my 2ww off last time, did absolutely nothing for 2 weeks, stayed in bed for the first 3 days then just chillaxed for the rest of it and got BFN so this time, I'm having ET on Thurs (all being well), so will stay in bed on thurs evening and possibly Friday, then go back to normal duties and back to work on Monday, see how this pans out. I'm just so nervous about my little ice man defrosting, hope its ok.. I'm off out at lunchtime to stock up on the pineapple juice and have also bought some pregnacare plus .

Well off to do some work now .. boring !!! 

Speak soon

DLxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

durhamlass - yeah what a rat  . if youre getting pineapple juice get freshly squeezed supposed to be better for it than concentrate


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

hi Everyone

Durham Lass it will be great to have a 2ww buddy- not sure I'm going to do a diary- maybe just keep chatting- 

I'm so excited- just had Acupuncture- v relaxing and we got a call to say the 2 embies had defrosted and were doing well- bring on this afternoon. I feel very positive- DH did a brill prog injection- no pain at all- this am and he is currently finding me funny films in Blockbuster- having bought lots of nice fish and chicken-  he's being a real star...

hope everyone has a good day

K x


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Livity - great news about your frosties, how exciting.         seind some positive vibes your way. Are you nervous ?

Your DH sounds great, getting you your food and films, very nice of him. 

DLxx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks avon for tip, I would of just got concentrate to be honest, but I will hunt out freshly squeezed !!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Weirdly at the moment I'm more excited than nervous- I think I was nervous about the defrosting but not so much the transfer- last time that bit was fine... 

Have just made a banana and milk smoothie with a little bit of juice and forced it down- ughh it wasn't awful but I just hate really milky things-

Hope you have a good day

Kx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

is alot of milk good before ET?


----------



## angels82 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi thanks everyone for your replies it's really nice of you and I think you all have somekind of super powers cos one email to all of you and the dam has broken big style tmi!! ha ha first time ever i've welcomed a bleed! Thanks again though I really appreciate it, i'm due to go next week for my scan and hopefully 2 weeks tom for ET so fingers crossed that this delay hasnt put anything back! How is everyone else getting on did you all have a good weekend? xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

angels - great news everythings on track 4 ya      my weekend quiet - dh went to visit his poorly dad in hospital thats about it

durham lass - milk is good for womb lining. pineapple juice 100% fresh not concentrate cause i read when i looked into it that theres something in concentrate thats not good. ...prob rubbish but there u go. remember i know all this from my first ivf when i did everything i could....erm also took coQ10 tablets, and ate brazil nuts, milk, water, five fruit and veg a day. if i think of anything else i will let u know!!


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

morning, just wanted to say hi to all and hope the ET went well for you Livity K and you are now nicely rested up, ready to start the hideous 2ww. Praying its a BFP for you   .

  to everyone else

xxxx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning all,
Hope everyone is ok. 

Livity - Hope everything went well with ET, sending some          

Avon - thanks for info, I got some pure pineapple juice yesterday and boy can you tell the difference, much much nicer. What did you do when you got your BFP did you do everything you did first time around ? 

I am so tired today its crazy. Feeling really dizzy this morning and sickish and my (.)(.) are so sore (think thats the cyclogest, nasty stuff) but my head is just spinning. To top the sicky feeling off, on travelling to work this morning, the farmers are doing there spreading, the smell just really got to me .. cant face it at half 8  

DLxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your messages- Well they are in!! but not without a fight- talk of famous last words- "I'm not nervous about the transfer because that bit was easy last time" mmmm.

Complete saga, got to clinic at 2.30 feeling nice and relaxed- was scanned and hadn't drunk enough so kept having to drink and be scanned- was supposed to be done at 3pm- by 3.30pm still not full enough so the 3.30pm girl who was ready went in and was out by 4pm- so in I went- thinking I'd be out in fifteen minutes...... There were two docs, one advising I think- anyway first doc tried one catheter then another then the first again and can't get it past a point in my cervix- then they decided maybe my bladder was too full so I had to go an pee 100ml into a cup- not enough- had to go again for another 150ml-( and I tell you precision peeing with a bladder that full is quite a skill) Anyway then the advising doc started trying same rigmarole- different catheters etc- lots of readjusting of speculum- lovely- I couldn't see any faces and was amazingly quite calm but could see Dh's face ( who could see docs) looking worried. I then asked what might happen and they said worst case scenario I'd have to come in next morning and be sedated... 
By 5pmThe second doc then said we would have to go for sedation which sounded awful plus I knew the embryos were hatching and would be a lot more vulnerable if they went in fully hatched- think the embryologist was worried about that and she suggested getting
our consultant and king of transfers if he was free to have a go. (he did my last transfer and is ace- although the last one was straight forward) had a nervous 5mins to see if he was free- thankfully he was- he then came down- tried one catheter and then the other and finally, 5.15pm got it in!!! The embryologist went to get the embies and our consultant- Italian- strongish accent came out with the classic line...
"I don't want to sound arrogant but... there isn't a cervix that can resist me"

which had us both giggling and nicely broke the tension. After that it was easy.... 25mins on bed, one extremely long wee and home- had to cancel acupuncture yest but am having it today!!

The wierd thing was I felt really calm through the whole thing- like I knew it would work out ok- I wonder if the acupuncture in the morning helped with that. We saw a pic of the embies taken at 2.30pm they'd started hatching and were both graded 6BB- 

My mum phoned to say she'd seen three magpies on her car so is convinced we'll have a girl!! 

Today I'm lazing and watching films - and hoping embies are burrowing in nicely.

Durham lass- I  so know what you mean about smells- the drugs must hypersensitise us...

Sorry for the long me post, hope everyone else is good

K x


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

My word Livity - You have been through quite a bit yesterday .. wow hatching embryos - was that your plan or did they just do it by themselves ? I think the whole thing is absolutely amazing.

Have you been given a test date as I've heard we dont have to wait as long if they are blasts or like yours hatching? 

Take care

DLx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Durham lass, 

It wasn't really the plan I think they just did it- they were frozen as 3AA and 3AB embryos so obviously just went on developing when they unfroze- it is incredible isn't it. The embryologist said the rating had obviously gone down a bit but they were still good and I was just happy they were still going! 

My test date is 22nd- our clinic do a standard 16days post transfer whatever which seems really long- I think I may test earlier by a few days.

Hope the spreading smells not too bad this morning.

Kx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

durhamlass - no, i did everthing by the book first time round and it didnt work, so the 2nd time (bfp) i just ate well and went back to work and kept busy....yeah fresh pineapple juice tastes a lot better doesnt it. eek yeah its pretty potent that farmer smell    

livityk - my lord what a pollaver!    when i had my ET with the twins, i hadnt drunk enought water, and id been drinking freshly squeezed orange juice and had to try not to pump throughout cause of that and all fruit and veg    worse thing was, i think they could see the wind on screen   was very tight and dry and bladder not full enough so was a tad uncomfortable. but they got the little buggers in and there here sat on the living room mat     will tell them one day they were defrosted   i called my embies tatoona and baboona!! have you named yours?


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

livityk - yeah my embies started growing after defrost as well, grew an extra cell each inbetween defrost and ET


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Avon Queen, 

We've called them Crate and Kiss- Have you been following Jazzn'Dylan's Masha and Tike- I liked the name reversal idea. I feel a bit sorry for Crate though- bit of a clunky name   

Fingers crossed in 9months or so I'll have them in front of me.  

Have a good day

Kate x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

livityk - ah yeah i get ya...yeah will have to tell them both in the pub when theyre 18 they were called tatoona and baboona will have no street cred     poor lukey is the 2nd one so got baboona    didnt call my first ivf embie anything as didnt want to get attached, but 2nd time i wanted them to have names even if it wasnt to be


----------



## angels82 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi just wanted to wish Livityk all the luck in the world with your 2ww. It sounds like some ordeal you went through inorder to get them put back in so hopefully you and ur little embies are resting well now. Good luck too to Durhamlass for your transfer on Thursday hope everythng goes ok for you xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i have just had the worst morning. i cleaned yesterday all day so i could go out today with boys for a bit of lunch and a cheap top for tues from asda. woke up,had bath, got dressed, got boys dressed, fed dog, sterilised bottles, put washing in, fed boys, got bag ready with puree's in etc for buggy, got buggy out, put boys in, got purse out, set off. lovley weather as i knew it would be said on weather forecast. went to cash machine out of service so went into local newsagents, found dh's scootering magazine, got myself closer magazine and the boys a dinosaur pop up book....went to till....couldent find my switch, is always in my purse, had no cash had to leave. went to tesco express which was last place i used switch monday, and they didnt have it. so had to come home. cried all the way back up the hill with the buggy  rang bank and cancelled card said they would send me out another within 2-4 days, said i could get cash from branch with ID but branch a bus ride away and no cash for busride. said i could have "emergency money" or something, but they charge a fiver for that. and not an emergency and by this point id given up on my pleasant day out.  why does nothing ever go to plan  .


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Aww Avon sounds like you have had a right awful morning, hope the rest of day goes more smoothly. 
DL xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks mate! im snapping out of my mood   thats life intit im rubbish in a crisis


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Ha I'm not much better, think I would of been blubbing too..


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

durhamlass - it was just cause i was so looking forward to it, and id planned it in advance, and i felt so content. i should have known it was too good!!!!


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Aw bless.. have you got anything planned for tomorrow ? 

Can I ask a question, as you know I'm going for ET tomorrow fingers crossed anyway, when I was at the clinic last week the nurse told me not to wear any perfume, does this apply to deodrant as well ? I have forgotton what I did last time as it was over a year ago now. Also what about nail varnish etc and make up ? EEEEEKKK dont think i could go without make up on . i look a right mess      

Also has anyone got any tips, i'm on cyclogest and taking it up the   but i'm mega mega constipated (sorry tmi) but I do have some pessaries for this but i'm too scared to put them in incase it affects the cyclogest.. and i'm in serious pain   

Hope everyone is having a good day, i've only got an hour left of work then i'm off home, cant bloomin wait, had enough for today. 

DLxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Durham Lass, 
I'm pretty sure the pessary absorbs pretty quickly (someone said 20mins)  so you could take the constipation medication an hour after your pessary, also as soon as you've had the transfer you can use the pessaries vaginally- good luck with that.
With regards to no smells etc, I wore roll on deodorant and mascara!! I too need something. 

Really really good luck to you for tomorrow-I'm willing your frostie on-   

Hope you have a lovely smooth transfer.

Avon Lady- hope your day has improved. 

love 

K x


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me postingon here, just wanted a bit of reassurance I suppose..

I'm having FET on Saturday, had a constructed cycle so am moody etc all the time!!

This is going to be TMI I know so squeamish look away!!  

Started my cyclogest on Monday, they never said which way to go with them so I have been going through the "front door" but today was worried about how messy that will be when they come to do the transfer, crikey its embarrassing enough without the white stuff everywhere!! Then I saw that durhamlass has been going back door!! Which should it be?? Will it make a difference??

Aaaahhhhh I think we could send ourselves crazy with all these different things to worry about!!

Good luck to everyone,

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Likesabath,

I was told to use back door up till transfer and front after- I think they absorb both ways- maybe use back door for next few days before transfer- good luck for saturday, 

K x


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for that...I had a feeling that would be the answer!!

Will give it a go, I was a bit worried about the mess to be honest!! 

Wishing everyone luck with their transfers       

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for that Livity - how are you feeling ?


Likesabath - I too was told by my clinic to use either however, the day before transfer and the day of transfer to go back door, but i've just stuck with back door. It is quite messy up the front door isnt it ? Do you lie down for half an hour afterwards? Good luck for saturday... 

I am so nervous about tomorrow, am so scared my little blast wont even defrost .. I so hope it does, going to be torture waiting for a phone call or not as the case may be, i was told to go in for 3pm so if i've not heard to go in, however, the nurse said they might ring me anyway even if its not bad news... eeek. Had a good ol clean up 'down there'   so am feeling good about that ha ha .. 

am currently trying to watch the england match, they playing really well 2-0 already..


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Durhamlass...they never actually said what to do, they were just like "oh you've used these before, just the same as last time" so I did!! Ah well, I found last time that I got very sore so it'd be good to rotate so to speak!! Yeah I lie down for half an hour, not really sure why, but I suppose its an excuse for him to make the tea!! Its just a pain getting up at 6 so I can go back to bed for half an hour!! 

I know what you mean, I'm really nervous about them surviving the thaw too, I'm lucky that I have 5 to be thawed so that I can have 2 replaced. They said that I'd be lucky to get 2 from the 5. Scary isn't it!! I've everything crossed for you though      

My DH is currently watching 3 channels which is driving me crazy!! He's flicking between the England game, the Scotland game and the cricket!! aaahhhhh 

xxxxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

Durhamlass, I'm feeling ok- much more normal than on fresh cycle- which is quite weird in itself- Have been pretty lazy last two days but am having a friend over tomorrow with her 7month old- the most active baby in the world- which should be a good distraction

Will be thinking of you tomorrow- with ours they phoned at 10am to say they'd defrosted ok and that they were waiting for them to rehydrate and that we'd only hear again if that hadn't worked. 
hope you sleep ok- positive thought for you- one of my friends is now 28weeks pg with her one frostie!!

Likesabath- how are they going to defrost yours we also had 5 and they said they'd do 2 see how they went etc- and do more if necessary- our first 2 were ok- I would have hated it if they had defrosted more to start with. 

K x


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Just a quickie, as shattered   

Livity K, what an ordeal you had, glad it finally got the right result! good luck with your 2ww sending you some   

Avon Queen, bless you with your disasterous morning!!  

Durhamlass, good luck tomorrow, hope it goes well and the little snow babies defrost   

likesabath, good luck to you too!

Hi to anyone i've missed!

xxxx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone, think i've already convinced myself that my little iceman isnt going to survive


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Durham lass - lots and lots of luck for today. Be thinking of you. Come on iceman, get juicy and plump and divide like mad!!     

Livity - Bloomin heck girlie! what an ordeal. I had a similar issue in both transfers re the catheter but not quite to the same degree as you have explained. I have a flap on my cervix apparently discovered at first ET, so they use a firmer catheter and I have tamazepan to help relax me as well as acupuncture last time, hopefully same this time....  LOVE the Italian sounding cons...how arrogant but cool is he?!...There is a lovely cons at my clinic who is like a big cuddly bear - a Greek man who did my Et for my DD and he is very calm and collected, explains things well and I feel comfortable with him - well as much as you can with a stranger in between your legs! - who knows who it will be this time though, I hope its him again, feel like he has the magic touch if you know what i mean?!

Poor you though being pulled about so much! - ouch. Hope you've got your feet up and take care with that 7mth old running about the house!

Likesabath - Hi, saw your threads on pessaries - nice!.... I always did mine front door but then not done FET before, both cycles where fresh so not sure about this one! However on the constipation issue...Have you tried drinking prune juice? Won't interfere with anything meds wise, but it blooming well works!/ I had server constipation and distended bowel after my DD was born, follwing complications with C sec birth, and I was on a drip, stuffed with meds and nil by mouth. My hubby brought this in as I was in agony so I pleaded for them to allow me to drink and then swigged this. It takes some getting used to taste wise but just hold your nose and swig.   I actually don't mind it now!

Good luck everyone whatever stage your at,   



Love to all SPG. xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Just book marking.....

Good luck all


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Durham Lass- fingers crossed for the frostie    I'm willing it on. 

Spangley girl- I know what you mean about feeling safe with certain docs- I do with our Italian consultant and was quite disappointed when he wasn't initially doing my transfer- when the embyologist suggested getting him I felt very reassured...fingers crossed you get your cuddly greek-  

Likesabath- hope your pessaries are ok. 2days to go!!
rach hope you are ok.
Avon Queen- better luck today!!
have a good day everyone, 

Kate x


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello all, well I have had my call from the clinic, it's bad news my little snow baby didn't survive the defrosting. Am so disappointed I thought it might not but I think deep down I hoped it would. So have sat on the sofa for the past 2 hours not moved just thinking about it how lazy? Me and dp will have to discuss what we going to do now as I'm not sure where we go from here. 

Hope everyone is having a good day so far, livity am willing your little blasts on. 

DL x x


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

DL, so sorry to hear your news. Guess you only had one (you've probably said below, no time to read back and check). thinking of you and your DP and sending you both some hugs   

x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Durham Lass- 

Sorry I tried to write earlier but the site was being really slow-

I'm so so sorry to hear your news-   it must be so disappointing and a huge anticlimax after all the build up you've had.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do- Look after yourself and take your time

love 

Kate x


----------



## angels82 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Durham Lass, just wanted to say that i'm so sorry for you and ur partner, i really hope that one day your dreams come true and that you manage to decide what to do from here. 

All the very best rebecca x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

durham lass - sorry im late   had avon delivery day yest. bit late now but just nail varnish they advise against i think. hope it went ok. ...ive just read on...im so sorry hun  

livityk - hiya

hello everyone hope you are all ok today


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Durham lass, I'm so sorry your litle emby never survived, you must be devastated....I spoke to our clinic earlier and of our 5 only 1 survived, so I'm pretty gutted, although at least I have one, you must be so upset

If one more person tells me it only takes 1 to work, I think I'll hit em!! Anyway we've too go tomorrow at 12.30 so I'm having acupuncture before and after the transfer. Fingers crossed eh

Love to everyone,

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Sarah

really good luck with the transfer today- I'm so sorry that 4 of your embies didn't make it- that must make it all seem more precarious- I'm not going to say the dreaded phrase- but I hope the acupuncture will keep you feeling calm and positive for your embie, 
  
love 

Kate


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

likesabath - how are you, did it go ok... 

durhamlass -


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hiya,

Yeah it went fine, got my 1 little emby tucked away, had loads of acucpuncture and resting lots

They had to do the transfer twice cos the embryo was sticking to the end of the catheter the first time, you know how they check it under the microscope, so we're hoping thats a good sign that its a tough little thing and is going to stick to me now!!

I feel a bit funny today, not sure what that means, just like when you've not had something to eat and you start to feel a bit shakey and odd, I've eaten though so not that. \anyway maybe its a sign something funnys going on inside!! Feel very tired too, I had a 2 hour nap yesterday afternoon and I slept in till 10 this morning which is not like me at all

Hubbys running round like a wally waiting on me, I'm not complaining at all!! 

Anyway hope everyone else is ok.

Loads of love Sarah xxx


----------



## angels82 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Likesabath just a quick note to wish you all the luck in the world that your little embie sticks, the two week wait is a nightmare isnt it! I've got my scan on friday to see if i can have my ET a week on Tuesday so heres hoping the next few weeks are going to be lucky ones for everyone xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

angels - good luck for scan friday    

likesabath - come on embie          
                                    
try and relax, like its always in there, behave normally, enjoy your time with the embie, however long, this is the nice bit of tx....sticky vibes...come on embie snuggle in


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Aww thanks AvonQueen, I'm feeling very calm and relaxed actually, much better than last time. I'm just going on as normal, I've just done the dishes and hung some towels out on the line. I'm not going to hoover but light things I'll do as normal. My acupuncture lady who's a former health visitor told me that I should have a quiet weekend but then go on as normal, so thats what I'm doing, back to work tomorrow. 
Last time, I was completely stressed out the whole 2 weeks, testing everyday and I think that had a lot to do with it not working. I feel like our little embryo is a tough cookie and it'll do its best to stick!!

Good luck to Angels, hope your scan goes well

Love to everyone 

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

likesabath - if its meant to stay, it will, i always think if my first ivf had worked i would have never have met my boys, they would have been donated to research ...


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Hope everyone is well.

Thank you so much for the messages. I'm ok now, was a little upset at first but am fine now, disappeared for a while, just havent had much of a chance to go online. 

Livity - How are you feeling ? 

Angel - good luck for your scan, hope everything goes well. 

likesabath - Sorry to hear only 1 embie defrosted, at least he/she is all tucked away nice and warm, how are you feeling ? 

Hello to anyone I have missed.
Durhamlassxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

durhamlass - hi    just noticed you are only 26, so thats good, really good, as age has alot to do with it (and it gives you more time)


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

helloooooooooo everyone sorry ive been away, my son had an accident last wednesday, ran into a moving car on his bike, had a very scary night in hospital but thank god he came out with head stitches and stitches in his hand among cuts n bruises, poor wee guy. Got stitches out 2day and has been sooo brave through it all.
Hope everyones good and im wishing everyone lots of luck n hugs to everyone who needs them.xxxxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi, Been away on another thread and thought must check in here too!

Durham lass - so sorry Hun, you are very brave to be so strong  i would be in bits in your postion. xx Big 

Likes a bath, so sorry that only 1 embie made the thaw, I really hope it's a super sticky one. Fingers crossed all the way  Get that hubby workin for you!  x

Mich - So sorry to read about your son's accident, glad he got away with what he did, but so scary for you all. Big cuddle. x Sending   for him to get better quickly. Hope your ok?

Hi to Avon Queen how are those two little boy bubbas?

Livity- how are you doing Hun? Hope all is going well. Lots of   and   they are snuggling in cosy. x
Angels82 good luck for Fridays scan,   all the way. x

hope not missed anyone?

I'm now on 2 a day tabs, drinking pineapple juice whilst reading and writing this, and milk shake by day! Eating brazil's and praying hard for my Lining scan on 22nd ( Tues) - Had some really bad headaches, and been very emotional but hoping tabs are going to pick me back up a bit soon? 
Anyone else doing blast FET??

Spangleygirl. x  ,  and  to everyone.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

hi everyone, 

Mich so sorry to hear about your son- poor little thing and poor you. Hope he is mending nicely.

Likesabath- how's your 2ww going- are you still feeling calm. 

Durham lass hope you are having a better week.

Angels fingers crossed for friday

Spangley girl heres to a lovely thick lining. (I had blast FET- do you have any qu's?)

Avon queen- hello

I'm doing ok willing on next tues whcih is test date- would be tempted to test earlier but DH has booked day off so I will will will wait.   Have been feeling a bit queasy but am trying not to read too much into it. 

bye for now

K x


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks spangleygirl and Livity K for your well wishes, hes doing great thank you, he certainley wont b going   for a whiley!!! 

Good luck to you both on this cycle, what a rollercoaster of emotion and it drains us more than i think we realise, worth it though   x    

Avon Queen hey hope your doing fine and have managed a day out better than your last planned 1, maybe an unplanned 1 will work out better


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning girls, just bookmarking to say hi as no time for a message. Lots gone on, thinking of you all and sending you some    

Rach x


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Kate - Not sure about questions ATM, but sure will think of some and know where to come and ask! Thanks xxx , Sending  vibes to you for Tues. Fingers ,toes, legs and eyes crossed!!( Bit of a strange position! - but needs must ). Any weird food cravings at all? - I felt the urge to eat _literally_ punnets of cherry toms, dipped in a jar of marmite!! on both my 2ww's and both were BFP's initially, sadly first didn't stay but second is my beautiful DD ! - hoping and ing For you xx

Hi to everyone else, ( Rachlr- I'm intrigued re the lots going on?!) - hope all good??
Love SPG. xx


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

oooh, sorry to excite you SPG, just meant lots going on at work, nothing of any excitment!!! Work uber stressful, just hoping it backs off after my hols in Oct so I am not stressed through the FET.

Hope you are all having good evenings ladies!

xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spangley girl - pineapple juice fresh not concentrate. or maybe ive told you that before


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Avon Queen, Yup - it's fresh, well says 100% pressed, not from concentrate on front- thanks. x

Rachlr - oh poo, thought you had gossip!  sorry work causing stress. I am at home full time, but that also has it's stresses! not long til your hols.  
SPG x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

This is a ridiculous timed me post as I can't sleep- this 2ww is driving me mad- part of me just wants to test early (OTD is tues) and the other part of me is terrified of seeing a negative result- haven't had need to do preg tests except for last cycle as there is no way I can get preg naturally with DH- I'm quite scared of them... I'm going to be strong and wait for tues though... 

I think the scary thing is that I feel like something has happened but I'm worried it could be the gestone which I didn't have last time- boobs are definitely getting bigger and tender and have slight queasy feeling. Yesterday was my first really bad knicker checking day... 

Anyway just needed to get off my chest- 

Have a good friday 

Kate x


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning Kate

The 2ww is so horrible isn't it?! Its so easy to say but try not to read anything into the symptoms one way or another - from my reading virtually everything that could mean you are pregnant could mean the opposite, you just can't tell, especially cos your body is getting so many other hormones pumped through it. Try to relax (ha ha I know) and I would hold off testing if I was you, as you don't know if the results will be accurate. 

Thinking of you and sending you some     and some    for good news

Rach x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Thank Rach- I know what you mean about the hormones- the only positive thing is that on my fresh cycle I felt if anything the symptoms died down over the 2 ww as I was so pumped from all the stim drugs etc whereas this time I feel like they are building up. It does feel diffferent having FET but makes it hard to compare the two.

but as you say anything could be a symptom/not a symptom....AARRGGGH!!  

Have a good day

Kate


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

livity k - its friday and test day tues its too early test wont be right....i tested 4 days before my OTD and it was negative even though as it turned out i was pregnant. These hormone feelings are a good sign though...


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say hello to everyone, I'm a bit lost off as to where people are with their treatments etc but am sending you all       

Livity - OMG you test tomorrow, Im wishing you all the luck in the world that it has worked for you.. sending you lots of         let us know as soon as possible. 

Luv
Durhamlass
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

livityk - it would be ok to test now, thats what i did     thinking of you positive vibes your way                         

durhamlass - hiya hun


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

hi Everyone, 
I tested about an hour ago when I woke needing the loo and it was a BFN- I'm gutted as I really thought it had worked- I now can't sleep. thanks for all your support and chat over the last few weeks. 

Likesabath I've got my fingers crossed for you.  

Kate x


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Girls, Sorry missed whats been happening on this board.......
Kate - I am SO SO sorry sweetheart. 
I know there isn't much else I can say and nothing will make any difference to the result, but I'm thinking of you lots and sending massive bear hugs... 

Take time out for you to nurture yourself through this tough time.
Love and thoughts to everyone else, and fingers crossed for Likesabath on your 2ww, and angels82 who I think may be having ET today ?? x 
I'm off for my lining scan this pm. update later. x  

SPG. xx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Livity K Im sooooo sad 4 u, its like a huge boulder has dropped from the sky and feels like its landed on u.     U take care for now and my thoughts are with you, really sorry xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi All,


Livity - I am soo very sorry hun, really thought it had worked for you. I know what it feels like so I can completely understand how you feel. I'm thinking of you...  

Avon - How you doing hun, had any days out lately, if so, i hope they went better than the previous one..  

Everyone else - Good luck, I think i have read that Angels82 is having ET today, if so, good luck chick. 

Luv
Durhamlassx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

livityk - im so sorry, gutted for you, its so cruel, have you any frozen? 

durhamlass - hiya hun, yeah went out today its much better now ive got them to 2 milk feeds morning and night, the rest puree's. much more portable thank god! trying to sort naming ceremony for next year, decided against christening as were not religious were going for a humanist naming ceremony i think....how are you chick?


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

LivityK, so so sorry for you hun, sending you some very very large    . Take time to get over it and look after each other.   

Hi all else, work sh*t! And uber manic, so no time for chats!

Rach xxx


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi girls....

sorry I've not been on for a few days, been feeling really sick and tired all the time, have been spending my evenings on the sofa with a blanket.   

Kate....I'm so sorry, how are you doing now?? I know how awful it is, and I'm really sending lots of love and hugs to you. I hope your DH is looking after you. Was it your OTF?? I hope you're ok xx    

I'm having a day of doubts after reading your post, I feel terrible and everyone keeps saying its looking good but it could all just be the drugs that I'm on. I don't want to build my hopes, I couldn't bear the disappointment again. Still another week to go and it feels like an eternity.....not testing early though. I'm doing well resisting the urge!!    

Hope everyone else is doing ok,    

lots of love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

likesabath - ah bless you hope youfeel better soon. my main symptom was mild af pains....hope it works for ya...yeah dont test early i did it 4 days early got a negative and felt worse


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Likesabath, am thinking of you and sending you masses of     for a positive result on the 1st- only one day to go- how are you feeling? 

I just re-read your signature- that's a scary journey you and your husband have been on- how is he doing now? 

Hope you can relax/enjoy a bit today and here's to a brilliant result for tomorrow.   

love

Kate


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Kate, how you bearing up? Hope you are fine, have you had a think about what road you would like to go down now? Its hard hey  
Ive got my fet on Monday, thawing embies on friday so wait 4 the call on saturday, what a waiting game   xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mich, 

thanks for your message- I'm doing ok - bit up and down- but had a good consultation and we're going again immediately- well in medicated FET terms that means mid nov transfer. I've had a blood test to check for immune issues and there tweaking the drugs a bit. 

Good luck with your frosties- are they day 2 and then going to keep growing? I'll be thinking of you.

Kate x


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats good, im glad your ok-ish ! I think the bast way personally is to go again straight away, but everyones different hey! Keep me informed on whats happening, have you thought about how many embies to go 4 this time? We are having 2 blasts put back, if they thaw fine and if they grow fine!!....... wait n c!    xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mich, 

I am happy about going again asap- I've made changes to work ( become a supply teacher ) in order to focus on tx and just want to get on with it. 

Hopefully we'll have 2 blasts put back again assuming they thaw ok- they were frozen at day 5 so they are unthawed and put back same day. We have one more frostie that has already started splitting into identical twins so that's our reserve option    Bring on the twins!

Good luck- keep us posted.

Kate x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

likesabath - are you ok hunny? positive vibes coming your way


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

livityk - identical twins wow nice to have some options hey good luck


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

for Kate, bless you your a tough cookie to go round again, but totally understand the need and want to. Hope the twinny option is a good one and the blast if you need it come the time.     

Sarah - hoping no news good news?? xxxx      

Mich - wishing you so much luck with the blast defrosting.      xxx
hi to Avon Queen - how are those bonny boys?  hope the milk/puree thing is sorted now? good luck with the naming ceremony organising!!

Rachlr - what do you do for work - sounds a nightmare?!! 

If anyone wants to catch up what's been happening with me, then I'm on the Aug/Sept Frozen thread most of time - too long a traumatic story to put here, so it's all there if you want to see where I'm at....    

Love and luck to you all.

Love SPG xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Spangley girl- what an ordeal- I can't imagine it, as ours were frozen as blasts it was all on the day- none of the horrible waiting. 

Hope you are managing to relax through the  2ww- and that your embies are doing their stuff. You can never tell what's going to work our two were hatching blasts and didn't take. Also you've already been preg so you know your body can do it. 

good luck

Kate x


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi girls

SG, just read your story, what a nightmare for you.   Hope for a good 2ww for you, and the right result at the end.  

In answer to your question, I am a solicitor, all rather manic at the moment but hopefully will calm down after my hols. only 9 days and counting.   

likesabath, hope you are doing ok?   

AvonQueen and Livityk  

Off to bed, chat soon

xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hello spnagley girl - will search u out and have a read, prob 2moro now though....thanks hun. not sure what im doing (again) as humanist ceremony if you want celebrist costs £150 where as a vicar is either free or about £15.....!!!the boys are more gorge by the day im so proud of them! there onky having 2 bottles milk a day now, and even having little fingers of sandwiches for lunch though most of it ends up on the floor and the dog eats it!


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Girls

Been away visiting family for a few days which ahas been lovely. We had a reallyg ood time, arrived home last night ready for OTD today.....

Well its another BFN for us, I'm ok though, I think I kept myself really detached emotionally this time, I looked at it sensibly and didn't get all carried away so I think I'm doing better just now. I obviously had a cry when I hung up the phone but I'm alright now. Just been to Tescos and bought myself a £10 (expensive for me) bottle of wine and I intend to drink it all tonight while I'm in a scalding hot bath!! 
I thought it had worked this time, I was sick and tired through the last almost 3 weeks. 

Oh well. We haven't really talked much yet, DH is really upset. Think we'll wait till the new year and then go again. 

Thanks for all your love and good wishes, I hope everyone else is doing well

Will post again later 

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry Sarah, It's just rubbish isn't it, I so know what you feel. I think it is the lack of control that gets me. 

Big hugs to you and your DH    Enjoy the nice wine and the hot bath- I had a very boozy weekend last weekend and now am on a diet- to get ready for next go. 

love
kate x


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

So sorry Sarah, thinking of you and your DH. Take care of each other, enjoy the wine and take some time out to grieve, its so hard and cruel this whole process. 

   

xxxxxx


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah,

I'm so so sorry. i know you say your OK, but take stock and let yourself grieve for what isn't there that you'd hoped for...it might jump up and bite you when least expecting it too.  I like your wine and hot bath therapy though x lots of TLC and      coming your way . xx

Thanks to everyone else for their thoughts re our cycle. thanks for taking time to read my epic !! Please keep praying and crossing fingers for us, although I'm not feeling confident right now.  

Avon Queen as said on other thread ( Aug sept), I have read your diary - thanks.x  hope you manage to make a decision soon re the ceremony but understand the query over costing! - wow.  i guess its a one off though and a very special thing to do for them. x

love and luck to everyone,

SPG xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

likesabath - im gutted for you, i hope you allow yourself to grieve, it hurts the same whether you shut down or not i understand what you are saying though, people deal with things in different ways, i think you are in shock still, im so sorry, so so sorry, i hope it works in the new year     

spangleygirl - thanks hun


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi girls

Just wanted to say thanks for your lovely messages,    

We're both doing ok at the moment, had a quiet and reflective few days and feeling a bit better now. Still think we're going to wait till the new year for our final NHS go, have to say that the wine is helping!! he he he   

I definitely don't feel as bad as last time, although I don't really feel like talking to anyone, my best friend rang before and I ignored the phone cos I know she'll just go on about it for ages. I'm meant to be back at work on Monday after my week off but don't really feel like it, think I might get a line for a few more days on my own.   

Spangley Girl, hope you're doing ok, don't you be having negative thoughts because of me, positive thinking is what you need!!     

Going to go and have my tea before Strictly starts!!

Lots of love and hugs to everyone, you're all ace 

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

likesabath -


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me off the top of their head which type of herbal tea is good to drink in the weeks leading upto natural FET?

I know red teas are out, but what about cammomile, ginger, lemon etc?

Seems quicker to just ask that troll through loads of threads,

Thanks guys.

Nic x x x

ps having acupuncture too, incase this makes a difference.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mammamia - NOT raspberry. but other than that im not sure.  infact i would personally stay clear of herbal things. just have 5 fruit and veg a day and pregnacare and light regular fresh air and exercise


----------



## zlata (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, am new here, browsing through the various posts, just want to say that whey is excellent for the womb.. found this out through a craving for horlicks etc, it was told to me by a health nutritionist. Good luck! Zlata


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

zlata - i drank LOTS ovaltine too when i was pregnant


----------

